# Now Fox News Gives Hunting Tips!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know why I find this so funny to see on Fox News, but it cracks me up:

http://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/2017/02/02/coyote-nation-crash-course-in-coyote-hunting.html

Maybe next time they will tell me how to properly install a Boyesen Super Cooler on my bike.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I was kind of expecting something else, like Fox and friends in camo, it is at least a piece from Outdoor Life.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just thought it was funny that muddled with news about Trump, the latest Hollywood scandal, technology news, and such, they now have these random articles posted about hunting and firearms.

Just struck me as comical given the venue.


----------

